
First, there were wearables. Now, there are swallowables - melling
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/03/first-there-were-wearables-now-there-are-swallowables.html
======
ArtDev
H+ anyone? Really one of the best scifi shows no one has heard about.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/HplusDigitalSeries](https://www.youtube.com/user/HplusDigitalSeries)

